# Abscess



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

Hey
haven't posted much, lots going on!

anyway, I noticed one of my fullbloods has a abscess on her cheek,on the lower half of the mandible. it's hard (doesn't 'float') and about 1" across. 

the whole CL thing.. wow, what should I do? I've separated her. she's acting fine, she was in heat last week, still being a brat, eating fine and i've seen her drink.

I can upload a pic if needed.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

well has she been tested for CL before? 

can you lance it and get the gunk and sent it for testing?


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

She's been tested for CL , neg (need the papers though)

When can I lance it? It is still firmly attached to the goat.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

you can lance whenever --some wait till its coming to a head.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

thanks
I really doubt it is CL, but I'm not risking it.

So after I draw out the 'stuff' (whatever it will look like) I keep it in the syringe (or put into red top tube?) and send it in to WADDL?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

put it in the tube (just take the top off and put it in)


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

ok thanks!
. and I send it to WADDL for the regular CL test? 
Too many choices on there, which test?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

see if there is a culture test -- or just call them to ask. I am not really positive on that sorry


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Lumps of any kind are scary..... :hug: 

Testing it...is a good idea to clear your mind... one way or another.....

Is the abscess inside her mouth... maybe a tooth abscess? 

If the lump is hard....most likely....you may not be able to ...syringe it out...... 

Sorry one of your goats is having this issue...... :hug:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

thanks
I put my finger inside the mouth, but I couldn't get far enough back there, i need another person to stand next to her and hold her head.
It's in the location where a salivary cyst would be.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

your welcome.... :hug: 

It may just be a abscessed salivary cyst?......but not positive....

I know... they don't like their mouths messed with....be careful of those teeth.... :shocked: :hug:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

When you tap it - use an 18 guage and see if you can get anything. No matter what - even if liquid - send it in!!! The biggest difference between CL and an abcess is that an abcess smells - CL has no scent to it. BUT CL does start as a fluid - so until the tests come back - treat as if CL.

Good luck.


----------



## cmjust0 (Oct 8, 2009)

I've seen these before.. If it's on her cheek, right where her molars meet, chances are good that she just bit her cheek. Either that, or it's a salivary cyst as someone else mentioned. Personally, I think the cheek-biting scenario happens a lot more frequently than salivary cysts, though..

The good news is that isn't a lymph node site, which means you could more or less make a *clinical* diagnosis ruling it out as being a CL abscess. You could have it checked, but personally, I'd just keep an eye on it and wait for it to disappear.. My experience has been that they swell to that size quickly and persist for an indeterminate period of time until POOF! -- they're just gone one day. I suspect they pop to the inside of the mouth. Gross to think about but...well, whatcha gonna do.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

i havent done anything yet. 
I felt back there again, a little sore to the touch so i though she might have bitten it or got a splinter. heck it could even be a bite.
unless something major happens i will just watch it


----------



## citylights (Jul 3, 2009)

I had an abcess in a ryoung doe -- right back by her molars (I've tested and closed my herd), so I didn't htink it was CL. It was hard and painful when I touched it. It burst w/in 5 days --clear/watery/pus and blood


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

k. I lanced it yesterday

it was clear and tinged with blood, much like denises (though my goats' was larger)
I got 12 cc of fluid and disposed of it, dapped some alcohol on the puncture and she's good to go

though this morning it looks like BOTTLE JAW?!? it's all swelled up and looked terrible. she's eating and drinking fine, i'm going to start her on penG for 5 days and ivomec... would some red cell help too, kinda lost on this one


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

im not doing anything with it. it's just the inside of the cyst that ruptured under the skin


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Are her eye lids pale at all? That would be the indication for red cell as it is for anemia ;-)


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

nope. nice and dark lids. 
she was dewormed approx 2 months ago with Ivomec


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I personally wouldn't give the red cell than, she sounds like she is not anemic.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

yeah, that's what i said, if she isn't anemic, why bother, it's just drained saliva


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

wow ....what an ordeal... how is she today? :hug:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

i'm getting a new bottle of penG today, otherwise she's doing good, behavior is great


----------



## Bellafire Farm (Jan 5, 2010)

I've assisted in lancing & testing a goat with an abscess exactly like that pictured here on the lower jaw of this dark grey goat kid... the goat was from a disease free (tested annually) herd, but owner was confused as to what it might be?? Turns out it was a Staph infection (tested by WADDL)... determined to have come from the new kids eating thistles in the pasture, whereas the older goats leave them alone... apparently there was Staph on the property & the goats tiny little punctures got infected. Interior of the cyst contained cream colored puss, foul smelling, tinged with blood & clear liquid puss....after lancing for testing the area was cleaned out, but did swell until the infection was under control about a week later (after antibiotics).


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

ok that's good to know, we don't have thistles but I'm sure wild rose would do the same. She's now of antibiotics for the next 5 days.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:hug:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

LOL thanks Pam  
:hug:

i would post much more, too much school. gaah!! but a 4 day weekend is coming, and college fair too. 
Rush says "hi" lol, he's doing great, I'm sending in blood samples tomorrow to see if he's got the 1st batch of 3 does bred. fingers crossed!

I've also been busy babysitting a yak calf.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> LOL thanks Pam
> :hug:
> 
> i would post much more, too much school. gaah!! but a 4 day weekend is coming, and college fair too.
> ...


 Your welcome Katrina...... wow... you have been quite busy..... 
Hope the results come back... that the Does Rush bred are preggo... :hug: ray: . can't wait to see the babies..... Oh yeah... Hi back Rush...LOL :laugh:


----------

